# Third tuner go live date?



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Hello

Well it's March and my thoughts have turned to the third TiVo tuner. I am already getting error messages because I am trying to record three things at once

so any news on a date for the third tuner go live or are all the errors and suggestions for improvements we are making going to slow this a bit?


Thanks

Nocomp


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

nocomp said:


> Hello
> 
> Well it's March and my thoughts have turned to the third TiVo tuner. I am already getting error messages because I am trying to record three things at once
> 
> so any news on a date for the third tuner go live or are all the errors and suggestions for improvements we are making going to slow this a bit?


I asked when talking to support today, and the answer was "End of March, when TiVo becomes generally available".

So potentially two answers there.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Lets just hope it is March. I bought a TMobile pulse Android phone just over a year ago and at that time there was a strong indication that an update from Android 1.5 to 2.1 was coming "by April" ... well, the official update from TMobile was eventually released last week! (Admittedly 2.1 has been available via people at modaco since middle of last year but I don't think this is an option for the TiVo).


----------



## Steve5424 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sometime in March. It's probably being tested just now and will be ready when its ready


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Or slightly before it's ready based on the more sluggish performance of the new TiVo compared to S1 

Not complaining, rather have it that way than not at all


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

alextegg said:


> Or slightly before it's ready based on the more sluggish performance of the new TiVo compared to S1
> 
> Not complaining, rather have it that way than not at all


I've not noticed any sluggish performance. Even whilst recording two HD streams simultaneously, watching one delayed, the menus and guide were nice and zippy.

I suspect that some of the search functionality is being delivered over the modem, which may cause delays that vary from time to time.

Has anyone noticed any slow-down during the daily call?


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Mine feels very sluggish. I was curious enough to use my stopwatch.

Cursoring up and down the home page, the highlight itself isn't too bad. It's not able to keep up with my key presses, but it doesn't seem slow enough to cause a problem. It's still far slower than I'd expect compared to, say, cursoring around lists on my desktop PC.

A bigger problem is the time it takes to display the sub-menu on the right. I timed it at around 1.5 seconds. Even allowing for some reaction delay on my part, it's way over a full second. If I hit the right-arrow key during this period, the machine beeps but doesn't accept it and I have to hit it again after the sub-menu has displayed.

To completely display My Shows takes well over 4 seconds. It happens in several stages and I'm measuring to the end, when all of the selected programme info is shown on the right-hand side.

The general feel I have is that whatever I do, I'm waiting for TiVo to catch up with me. I can't type ahead because it doesn't buffer the remote, so I have to literally wait a second after each press, look at the screen to confirm it's been accepted, before pressing the next button. It's painful.

When I mentioned this in another thread, someone said the UI was written in Flash and unlikely to get faster. If so, that's a shame. In my opinion it's not really good enough for a high-end product to be this sluggish in use.

Is your machine faster, or are you more tolerant of the delays?


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

My unit is very nippy.

Only "delays" I've found have been in searching on demand content, as sometimes the menus fail to populate (left > right presses normally resolve that).

I've occasionally had it "think" (with the little red circle) but it's normally gone within 3-4 seconds. My wife also said it failed to respond at one point, but by the time I got to it (about 1-2 mins later) it was behaving for me.


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> Is your machine faster, or are you more tolerant of the delays?


I'll do some timings when I get home.

Are you on the latest software? I have version 15.1.Y3-01-3-C00


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I just timed mine at 14 seconds from TV to displaying 'My Shows' which I'd definately describe as sluggish (9 seconds if I switch groups off). 4 Seconds from TV to the home menu.

Cursoring up and down the home menu takes 2 seconds to display the essentially static menus on the right..

The EPG is fast though. And the menus do seem to be threaded so you don't have to actually wait for the previous menu to display provided you know where you're going (handy when searching otherwise it'd be unbearably slow).

I'm hoping it's just beta code and will get faster fairly soon.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

dmeldrum said:


> Are you on the latest software? I have version 15.1.Y3-01-3-C00


Mine is the same.



Tony Hoyle said:


> I just timed mine at 14 seconds from TV to displaying 'My Shows' which I'd definately describe as sluggish (9 seconds if I switch groups off). 4 Seconds from TV to the home menu.


Mine is about 7 seconds from TV to "My Shows", and about the same to Home.

"My Shows" is perhaps a bad sample to pick, because it has a lot of non-essential stuff loading in the background.


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> I just timed mine at 14 seconds from TV to displaying 'My Shows' which I'd definately describe as sluggish (9 seconds if I switch groups off). 4 Seconds from TV to the home menu.
> 
> Cursoring up and down the home menu takes 2 seconds to display the essentially static menus on the right..


Tv to my shows is 5.2 seconds for the final bit (details of the first programme) to load.

Tv to home is barely two seconds, and scrolling up and down the home menu is about a second.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> Mine is the same.
> 
> Mine is about 7 seconds from TV to "My Shows", and about the same to Home.
> 
> "My Shows" is perhaps a bad sample to pick, because it has a lot of non-essential stuff loading in the background.


It does seem to be getting slower, as it was a lot quicker when I first got it (didn't time it though so it's just a feeling - although it's only the last few days it's been bringing up the jam donut before displaying it).


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

My second box is slower, 9 seconds to bring up My shows and 3 to display the home menu. This box has the video window switched off, and has more recordings being 7% full.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Could those of you who think that your menu navigation is good/fast, possibly post a video of you moving around in the menus? That way, the rest of us will have something to compare against.

What's fast for someone, maybe slow to someone else. It's all a matter of perception and expectations.

I personally find the HD menu's very slow, and getting slower. Whereas the SD menus are pretty quick (running version 15.1.Y3-01-3-C00).


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Mine seemed slow on day one, fast on day 2, now back to slow again.

I guess everyones perception of slow is different but its definately slow compared to the Series 1 which is what most of us will be comparing to.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

Steve5424 said:


> Sometime in March. It's probably being tested just now and will be ready when its ready


Well, they've been tardy with most estimates, and you'll note they didn;t state WHICH March.....


----------



## NeilCoburn (Nov 1, 2002)

Mine seems pretty fast overall, with occasional slow downs. This seems to be similar to my series 1, which also had random go-slows - improved when I fitted a cache card but still happened now and then.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I posted a video to the bugs thread the other day, to show a series link problem I was having, but I think the interface looks sluggish in it too, particularly the first part, when I choose the show and wait for the 'info page' to load. What do you guys think?

The 'bloops' give a good indication of when I'm pressing the buttons and how long things take after that.


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

nocomp said:


> Hello
> 
> Well it's March and my thoughts have turned to the third TiVo tuner. I am already getting error messages because I am trying to record three things at once
> 
> ...


Had mine installed today and installer was aware that the 3rd tuner was "issue" and had apparently been deployed as test update to some early adopter users/testers and awaiting feedback - or that is how I understood the conversation to go. Was very enthusiastic about the platform and had done other forum member installs in the area.

Other 'interesting' comment was about the 'live status of it - seems to be considered a very advanced test phase for deployment at this time rather than the 'final' public offering. Not sure anyone said that during the signup and pay call 

Andy


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I got the same from my installer. 'Software still being tested'. He said to expect bugs but to expect them to be fixed.

The guy I spoke to on the phone when ordering said similar things to that.


----------

